# Compounding pharmacy update: hcg



## dk8594 (Jan 24, 2020)

Can someone smarter than me tell me what labeling hcg a biologic mean? I got an email from a previous clinic that says it means it will no longer be available. I read the update below and am not interrupting it that way. Anyone have thoughts?


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 24, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Can someone smarter than me tell me what labeling hcg a biologic mean? I got an email from a previous clinic that says it means it will no longer be available. I read the update below and am not interrupting it that way. Anyone have thoughts?



It means that due to the pharmacies operating license (503A), they are no longer able to procure or work with it. 

Biologics require a separate licences and handling procedures to ensure the pharma can work with them safely in a way that won't harm the patient. Unless the pharmacy is willing to pursue those additional things and a possible restructure on paper, HCG is off limits to them after the reclassification.

They got hit with the inverse of how research chem companies get away with the things they do.


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2020)

The extent Ron’s knowledge is at the same time impressive and puzzling.


----------

